# Replacement for an ec-1000?



## metulkult (Dec 19, 2009)

Basically, i love this thing to absolute bits... everything it is, is absolutely perfect to me, well... almost everything.
it's the vintage black ec-1000, which looks absolutely gorgeous...
it has emg 81/60's, which sound great through my current setup.
it's a les paul shape, which i have come to love to bits, (mostly due to me loving kirk hammett, james hetfield, slash, and the dudes from as i lay dying since i even picked up a guitar)

but one thing....
it has extremely poor high fret access, which i'm beginning to hate.
when i try to sweep past the 17th fret... well, it just isn't possible.

to get to the point, i want to replace my ec-1000 with something that's as similar to it as possible, with better high fret access...

please help, i'm a man in dire need


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Dec 19, 2009)

It's really hard to find a shred-able single cut away. If you have the cash i know KxK guitars would be the way to go. or maybe a PRS standard 24.


----------



## hypermagic (Dec 19, 2009)

Agile AL-3200 LPB at RondoMusic.com

that or a Solo 6 by schecter


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 19, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> Agile AL-3200 LPB at RondoMusic.com
> 
> that or a Solo 6 by schecter



i second the 3200, however, it doesn't have 24 frets, and thus, would 'loose out' to the EC1000. though the 3200 is a better guitar interms of everything else. 

but a strong guitar would be the solo 6. it wont really play like an EC due to a bit thicker and wider neck. if anything, it would play more like a les paul. also, the solo 6 has an ebony board(like the 3200), so thats another plus. the vinitage black EC has an ebony board too. 








another guitar similar to the solo 6 would be the Michael Kelly guitar. forgot which one comes 24 frets, but the one that does come with 24 frets, comes with ebony board, tone pros bridge, emgs and all that.





there is also the dean deceirver 





if you wanna add a floyd to it, then the Agile AL2000 w/ floyd is another option. again, with 24 frets.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 19, 2009)

Stick with it man, EC-1000s are amazing guitars.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 19, 2009)

oh, i forgot to mention, but there are two different types of ECs. the older ones had a similar neck joint to that of a les paul. thus, providing access to the upper frets was almost impossible. think of the epiphone legacy(or was it called prophacy?) guitars. 

the newer ones had a wider cut away and the neck joint was a bit higher, thus, allowing you easy access to all 24 frets. 

if you really like the EC guitar, see if you have an older one. 

i'll try finding pictures in the mean time. but if someone is more resoursable, then by all mean.s


----------



## Koshchei (Dec 19, 2009)

If you're rich, try a Gibson LP Axxess (or however they spell it). Alternately, the Carvin CS might be up your alley.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 19, 2009)

Have you considered getting your EC professionally modified with an extended cutaway?


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Dec 19, 2009)

AFAIK they fixed the upper fret access on the EC-1000 series. I noticed that about a few of the EC models. It looks like they may have fixed the problem. Try out a couple newer ones and see what happens.


----------



## Defrost (Dec 19, 2009)

Don't forget the LTD Viper. If you can get past the past the offset body shape it's basically an Eclipse with better fret acces. I owe an ESP Viper and it's great for soloing, although sometimes I do hit the lower horn with the back of my hand.


----------



## metulkult (Dec 19, 2009)

well i also own a schecter hellraiser, and that's about as clos as it gets i think, but it just doesn feel as good as my ec-1000. so i'm gonna guess the solo-6 would be about the same,
the only guitar hat really catches my eye is that micheal kelly one, but as far as i know, there aren't any michael kelly dealers in BC, and i would really want to ry it out in person first, just to see if i get some sort of emotional connection to it or something, lol. so that also rules out all agiles too.
and i'm not a fan of the viper feel either, it just doesnt feel right to me for some reason, like im cheating on my ec with it, ahaha.

more help is highly appreciated


----------



## Randy (Dec 19, 2009)

Lower price point but some similar specs, and better upper fret access:

PRS SE Paul Allender Signature Electric Guitar&#160;-&#160; Six String - Fixed Bridge Solid Body- Six String Electric Guitars - Fixed Bridge- Six String Electric Guitars- Electric Guitars- Guitars- Guitar & Bass- PSSL.com

PRS-CUST24-SE - Paul Reed Smith SE Custom 24 Electric Guitar


----------



## metulkult (Dec 19, 2009)

i was never really into any of the SE PRS's. the only PRS's i really like are the custom 24's.


----------



## MFB (Dec 19, 2009)

What about a Washburn Idol?


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 19, 2009)

the old horn that looks like this:





the new horn that looks like this. notice how the old one had its
horn start at the 17th fret, while the new one starts at the 21st fret:


----------



## metulkult (Dec 19, 2009)

yeah, i have the newer one where the cut starts at the 21st fret, alas, still challenging to do technical stuff past the 17th :/
and washburn idol? post pics please =]

hmm, those washburn idols look pretty cheaply built, im not sure on those ones.


----------



## Ultraworld (Dec 19, 2009)

For a while I was a tech at a shop that stocked Michael Kelly's. Not in the same league as the EC-1000. Lousy hardware, cheap electronics & bad sounding pickups. The EC gives you a choice between EMG & Seymour Duncan pickups. The Hellraiser is well done. ESP owns Schecter & they all get made in Korea. Oh, there is no Michael Kelly.


----------



## MFB (Dec 19, 2009)

metulkult said:


> hmm, those washburn idols look pretty cheaply built, im not sure on those ones.



With Washburn unfortunately there's somewhat of a huge price difference. The USA ones are the fucking tits, the best one to get would be the WI-45 cause it doesn't cost an arm and a leg but is still well built and the top of the foreign made ladder


----------



## technomancer (Dec 19, 2009)

If you've got the cash KxK SCii-6 which has the best upper fret access of any single cut, period... basically the six string version of this:


----------



## metulkult (Dec 19, 2009)

KxK guitars are amazingly beautiful, unfortunately i don't have the money for one :/


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 19, 2009)

Ultraworld said:


> For a while I was a tech at a shop that stocked Michael Kelly's. Not in the same league as the EC-1000. Lousy hardware, cheap electronics & bad sounding pickups. The EC gives you a choice between EMG & Seymour Duncan pickups. The Hellraiser is well done. ESP owns Schecter & they all get made in Korea. Oh, there is no Michael Kelly.




 not all, but the upper end michael kelly guitars are made in korea.
they do come with emgs. 
they do come with tone pros bridge
they do come with tusq nut
they do come with grover tuners 
they do come with ebony fret board
they do come with real abalone inlays. 

those features alone make it a quality guitar...


----------



## hypermagic (Dec 19, 2009)

metulkult said:


> yeah, i have the newer one where the cut starts at the 21st fret, alas, still challenging to do technical stuff past the 17th :/
> and washburn idol? post pics please =]
> 
> hmm, those washburn idols look pretty cheaply built, im not sure on those ones.



Got you bro


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Dec 20, 2009)

I played a EC-1000 today and i had no problem playing on the 24th fret comfortably.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 20, 2009)

The Carvin CS series may tickle your fancy.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 21, 2009)

/\ the carvins neck joint is similar to the dean solteros, thus, very little difference from a les paul. its just a smoother transition between the neck and the body. les paul owners may notice a bit of a difference and may find it a bit more comfortable, but people who venture below the 15th fret often wont notice much difference, if any....


heres some dean solotero pron


----------



## dewy (Dec 22, 2009)

soliloquy said:


> the old horn that looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might be insane, but aren't those both new horns?


----------



## MFB (Dec 22, 2009)

It looks like they may start at the same place but the horn on the VB seems to be a little more oval'ed than the top which is very rounded.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 22, 2009)

dewy said:


> I might be insane, but aren't those both new horns?




look at the distance between the binding and the top right corner of pickup trim on both of them.


----------



## kherman (Dec 23, 2009)

Does it have to be a Single-cut design?

Otherwise I would say look at something in a neck-thru (or set thru) soloist style body.
But, with mahogany neck and wings, and maple top.

Like my Carvin ST300 for example.
Mahogany neck thru body.
Mahogany wings.
5mm quilt maple top.
24 fret ebony board.



 Body










 

So, I can get those nice thick mahogany tones but with the easy access to the 24th fret.
Best of both worlds.

Other thoughts are:
Jackson Soloist SL2-MAH.
ESP Horizon 

More budget minded:
ESP LTD Horizon
Michael Kelly HEX
Schecter C1 (many models to try)

Oh, one last thought if it "has" to be single-cut.

Carvin SC90.











or TL60.








24 frets 
and will have the same easy access to the 24th fret as my ST300.

Many options to choose from.


----------



## AzzMan (Dec 24, 2009)

I have an old-horn EC1000 and comfortably get up to the 21st fret, but I'm not a huge solo player, so if you REALLY need access to those other three frets, your options have been addressed. I personally just adjusted to the limited access of higher frets (coming from a 22 fret Ibanez S and a 24 fret Schecter C7) and it doesn't quite bother me anymore. 

Originally I wanted to get a Solo6 because of the cut away, though. Not only is it more playable but it's infinitely cooler looking than an oldschool simple Les Paul cut. So, if I was in your situation, I'd be all over the Solo6.


----------



## budda (Dec 25, 2009)

Metalkult, how high up do you have your guitar?


----------



## DVRP (Dec 28, 2009)

budda said:


> Metalkult, how high up do you have your guitar?


 he plays it extremely high


----------



## Ultraworld (Dec 28, 2009)

The Dean & Micheal Kelly's would be a step down in quality. The MK has crappy electronics & cheap hardware. The Dean's are just poorly made all around. ESP owns Schecter, so the quality is very good & they have brand name pick-ups. I would suggest one of the Hell Raiser models. They have EMG's & the earvana nut like your EC does plus a quilt top. Just choose the shape that has the best access.


----------



## metulkult (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks for all the replies guys!
i think i've decided to stay the LTD route, i've tried out the mh-1000 extensively and i might pick one up soon when i get some cash,
IMO the mh-1000's feel like a les paul, but play like an ibanez. plus, i think it's better feeling and a better player all around then the schecter hellraiser i own already.

and i play my guitar up at about stomach height? not too low, and not nipple riding. 
and yeah i did try out that solo6, and again, it just didn't feel as good as the LTD models.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 28, 2009)

Ultraworld said:


> The Dean & Micheal Kelly's would be a step down in quality. The MK has crappy electronics & cheap hardware. The Dean's are just poorly made all around. ESP owns Schecter, so the quality is very good & they have brand name pick-ups. I would suggest one of the Hell Raiser models. They have EMG's & the earvana nut like your EC does plus a quilt top. Just choose the shape that has the best access.




you may wanna get reaquainted with deans and michael kelly guitars again. especially the soltero and the patriot. 

both use brand name pickups like duncuns, emgs, and soon they would be using black outs. both come with coil taps, both come with grovers, and tone-pro bridge. the mk has an ebony board, while soltero uses rosewood.


----------



## budda (Dec 29, 2009)

Raise your strap 3 inches. I dares ya.


----------



## MFB (Dec 29, 2009)

budda said:


> Raise your strap 3 inches. I dares ya.



Les Pauls/singlecuts are like bi-polar people, you either need them at nipple/chest-rocking level or at waist height like Slash. I prefer the former.


----------

